# CHIC vs Kendall ... Please Help!!



## chefa (May 15, 2007)

Hello there:
I am concidering enrolling in a cooking school after i spent 1 month in a commercial kitchen and i moved up quickly from a prep cook to a line cook in a fine dining restaurant. I do have skills and passion for this industry.

Now, i am extremly confused because i cant decide which cooking school i should go to. I just moved to Chicago and i am thinking between CHIC (cooking and hospitality institute of chicago) and between Kendall College.

I actually made a choice and went with CHIC as they are offering the LCB program (Le Cordon Bleu) but i was not happy with the quality of the students i saw over there. Horrible. Only 5% of my class are intellegent students and the rest are so confused. Also we have 35 students in our first class and i think that is too many per 1 teacher.

I am ready to switch to Kendall, do you recommend it over CHIC? i need any possible details you can provide me with and i greatly apreciate it. did i make a stupid desicion by going to CHIC? do employers rate Kendall higher than CHIC?

PS: please know that i have a bachelor degree in management information systems and almost done with my master in hospitality management.

many thanks


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

No matter which school you go to, there will always be slackers. 95% of my class was doomed to failure in this field. I paid them no attention and graduated from CHIC with a 3.89 gpa.

To my best knowledge, employers hold no preference over what school you go to (though I will tell you that some employers will not hire from CHIC based on previous experiences). Bottom line is they want the job done right, other then that, they could care less about the school you came from.

I am currently a student at Kendall College, but for hospitality management, not culinary (wanted something more tangible). If you are unhappy at CHIC, I would at least recommend taking a look at not only Kendall, but the rest of the culinary schools in the area (I strongly recommend looking at Washburne), but remember that your success in this field is 100% determined by YOU, not the school you went to.


----------

